# July edition - LL stump GPS coordinates



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

As a continuation of the following thread,
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=285071

I added 24 new stump locations, so the total is now 40. See attached spreadsheet. I've also plugged them into Google maps to give you a general idea of where these 24 new ones are located.

Be Safe

Danny O


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I tried, but:

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Danny O again."


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I got him for you WBF. I fished way up north the other day, just south of the jungle and to the west of chaulk bluff and drifted some jugs. I looked out in the jungle and asked my buddy what was out there in those stumps. It looked like pink flamingos.

Upon drifting closer, we discovered it was one of my commercial fishing buddies right in the middle of the stump patch, drifting those orange jugs through there. We eased in there and chatted with him and I noticed a nice leak he had just aquired in the bottom of that heavy duty aluminum boat he had. Also noticed alot of patches he had in there from previous trips in there.

A fiberglass hull wouldn't stand a chance. That was one bad place for a boat to be.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Good work Danny. The moral of this story is to fish Walker's Lake with caution or best stay away.

GG is right about aluminum over fiberglass. All the fellows fishing the Columbia River and tributaries in Oregon use aluminum with jet drives. One of the guides told me that he had become an expert heliarc welder since he started fishing the John Day River.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Here they are in Garmin Format*

Before opening these files, change the extention back to gdb (Garmin Data) and then they should be compatible with gpsmap devices. I have the stumps and the another file with all my fishing spots and routes for Trinity Bay and Lake Livingston


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for adding to the list. Is there is a different way to format your data. My Lowrance is not compatible with your Garmin data. 

Also, you probably had to insert those attachments as excel files because the forum only allows certain file extension, and "gdb" isn't one of them. I can't "save as" directly from your post, and I can't open then subsequently "save as" because my computer still thinks it is an excel file. 

Is there a way to provide us with the actual GPS coordinates?


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Danny O said:


> Thanks for adding to the list. Is there is a different way to format your data. My Lowrance is not compatible with your Garmin data.
> 
> Also, you probably had to insert those attachments as excel files because the forum only allows certain file extension, and "gdb" isn't one of them. I can't "save as" directly from your post, and I can't open then subsequently "save as" because my computer still thinks it is an excel file.
> 
> Is there a way to provide us with the actual GPS coordinates?


Danny, thee is a way to convert Lowrance to Garmin and vice versa. do a quick search from whatever format you have to what you want. Sorry I dont have the link here with me.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Thanks for adding to the list. Is there is a different way to format your data. My Lowrance is not compatible with your Garmin data.
> 
> Also, you probably had to insert those attachments as excel files because the forum only allows certain file extension, and "gdb" isn't one of them. I can't "save as" directly from your post, and I can't open then subsequently "save as" because my computer still thinks it is an excel file.
> 
> Is there a way to provide us with the actual GPS coordinates?


 Danny. Try to "Save Target As" a .gdb extension. Then download "EASYGPS" and you can open the gdp file and save as a GPX file, which is universal. Unfortunately it sometimes goofs up names and symbols, but it will save the coordinates.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Is anybody still having trouble viewing this? I did the "save target as" and changed the extension to .gdb but easygps tells me it cant open the file. Any ideas?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

live2fish247 said:


> Is anybody still having trouble viewing this? I did the "save target as" and changed the extension to .gdb but easygps tells me it cant open the file. Any ideas?


My mistake...These are Garmin format files, that when saved, and renamed to a gdb, they will work with Garmin. You will need Homeport or Mapsource to open them. I will see somemore tomorrow if I can save them as gpx files, which easygps will open. I also asked the administrator to add the lorance and garmin extensions to the allowable files for uploading and I was under the impression he was going to do this.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.gpsbabel.org/download.html

I haven't tried the GUI version of this and the command line version was too bulky. But the GUI version looks promising.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*alternative file formats for Lake Livingston routes and WP's*

Here are the Livingston files in usr and gpx format. I used GPSBabel to create them. Save the files and replace the xls extension with usr and gpx respectively before trying to load them. BTW I could not get GPSBABEL to read the GDB format for some reason. But it does read gpx fine. The only problem with gps is that it seems to loose some information like waypoint symbols.

Somebody with a Lowrance, let me know if any of these work for you.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

This file should be renamed to a .usr before trying to open and should contain all my routes and waypoints for Livingston and Trinity Bay in Lowrance format.


----------

